# LogicProX Stems - Workflow - Instruments - Subgroups -Fx Channels



## JaikumarS (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi there!
I found the vidoe attached here very useful.
Could you recommend the best way to route the signals in LogicProX [ Instruments -> Submix groups (eg woodwind short high, woodwind short low, woodwind long high, woodwind long low, etc) -> Groups (Woodwinds) -> Mix Print] 

I found it was very simple in Cubase Pro to do this. Wondering if you have a better workflow suggestion whether to go via summing stack or folder tracks for the submix group to have better control?

Looking forward to hearing from you thank you.


----------



## samphony (Jan 7, 2019)

There are multiple ways to achieve a good workflow for stemming. 

One could be to create summing stacks for each food group. Once you are ready to export all stems just assign and use the key command for Select Summing Stacks hit command + E to export all selected summing stacks as stems. 

If you don’t want to do it that way you can create aux tracks for all food groups, create tracks in the tracks view for all selected aux tracks and assign and use the key command Select Aux Tracks and hit command + E to export the selected Aux tracks as stems. 

Another real-time recording workflow with either summing stacks or aux tracks. You can create as many audio tracks as you would like to have food groups and route each output of either the summing stack or aux track to each of the audio tracks. 

Also think about using the 32 groups you have available as show hide key commands. So you could assign one group to stems, one group to an instrument group each etc. and with logic remote, lemur, meta grid or key commands you could show/hide certain tracks as well.


----------



## samphony (Jan 7, 2019)

And of course you could create all sorts of routings you know from cubase. Do it once and use it as a Template. 

Maybe create a spare template as well where all routings and groups are in place and you just need to insert tracks as you go.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you @samphony


----------

